# Please correct my history



## Lord of Ry'leh (Dec 5, 2003)

Concering Dale/Lake-town and the holdings of men near the Lonely Mountain...please correst me if this is wrong.

After the loss of Khazad-dum, Thrain I comes to the Lonely Mountain and founds the kingdom of Erebor. At this time I am assuming that the Long Lake was inhabited by men who had settled in Esgaroth and Dale.

Smaug descends on Erebor, and destroys the Dwarven kingdom along with Dale. He lairs in the lonely mountain with his horde of Dwarf treasure. The men of Esgaroth realize the danger that the dragon can cause, so they abandon Esgaroth in favor of Lake-town wich is built on the Long Lake itself.

Bilbo and the dwarves come to the Lonely Mountain. Upon noticing his missing cup, Smaug rages and attacks Lake-town. The dragon is slain by Bard, and the Battle of Five Armies follows soon after. Lake-town is repaired of dragon damage, and Dale is refounded by Bard.

Correct?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 5, 2003)

Sounds pretty good. Here's some dates.

TA 1981- Nain I slain. The Dwarves flee from Moria. Many of the Silvan Elves of Lorien flee south. Amroth and Nimrodel are lost.

1999- Thrain I comes to Erebor and founds a dwarf-kingdom 'under the mountain'.

2210- Thorin I leaves Erebor, and goes north to the Grey Mountains, where most of the remnants of Durin's folk are now gathering.

2590- Thror returns to Erebor. Gror his brother goes to the Iron Hills.

2770- Smaug the Dragon descends on Erebor. Dale destroyed. Thror escapes with Thrain II and Thorin II.

2841- Thrain II sets out to revisit Erebor, but is pursued by the servants of Sauron.

2845- Thrain the Dwarf is imprisoned in Dol Guldur; the last of the Seven Rings is taken from him.

2850- Gandalf again enters Dol Guldur, and discovers that its master is indeed Sauron, who is gathering all the Rings and is seeking for news of the One, and of Isildur's Heir. He finds Thrain and recieves the key of Erebor. Thrain dies in Dol Guldur.

2941- Thorin Oakenshield and Gandalf visit Bilbo, Bilbo finds the Ring, Bilbo steals the cup, Bard kills Smaug, The Battle of the Five Armies, Thorin II dies, Dain of the Iron Hills becomes Dain II, King under the Mountain.

2944- Bard rebuilds Dale and becomes King.


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 6, 2003)

I thought that Esgaroth was the same thing as dale?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 8, 2003)

> I thought that Esgaroth was the same thing as dale?



Nope.

The thing about the name Esagaroth that's so confusing is that it's used to refer to a town on the Long Lake that was abandoned, and then also used to refer to town that is more often called "Lake-Town".

Dale was a town between Erebor and Esgaroth that was destroyed by Smaug, and the rebuilt by Bard after the dragon's death.


----------

